# Checking Oil Level



## Fogman 65L (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, I just purchased a new Ariens Platinum 30 snowblower and can't seem to figure out how to check the engine oil. Do you just simply insert the dipstick or do you screw the cap down? If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 14, 2015)

You need to unscrew the cap, wipe the dipstick, screw it back in, then remove and check the level.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Fogman 65L said:


> Hi, I just purchased a new Ariens Platinum 30 snowblower and can't seem to figure out how to check the engine oil. Do you just simply insert the dipstick or do you screw the cap down? If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


The cap is a quarter turn clockwise (looking from top) but it has one notch at the front inside and two notches at back inside (with matching slots in top of tube) when you push the cap down and turn clockwise. The dipstick has two holes, the lower is the add mark and the top is the full mark. 

To check the oil level when the machine has sat for a time then just remove the dipstick and check that level is between the holes. If recently run then remove the dipstick and clean and re-insert and tighten and then remove to check level.

Good luck.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Unlike a Honda where you would unscrew, wipe and then dip. These have to be screwed back all the way in. Just like dads '67 Tecumseh.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

scrappy said:


> Unlike a Honda where you would unscrew, wipe and then dip. These have to be screwed back all the way in. Just like dads '67 Tecumseh.


No need to tighten the cap on the latest Ariens, just needs to be pushed in to get the level. Sounds the same as a Honda. Turning the cap a quarter turn clockwise then locks the cap, but does not move the cap further into the oil.

My 2004 11 hp OHV Tecumseh had the screw cap too that needed to be fully screwed down to check the oil level.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

My 2011 Ariens with the B&S 250cc engine requires that you screw the dipstick all the way in to get an accurate read on the oil level.

Like with so many other things, check your owners manual to be sure.


----------

